# MUTUAL BEVERAGES



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 11, 2020)

I just found this art deco Mutual beverages soda bottle from Union City NJ. Must have been the Mutual Mineral Water Works, Union Hill N.J. It was a half buried woods surface find and is really clean. Made by Glenshaw Glass Company of Glenshaw Pennsylvania. It is a rather tall one at 9.25''. I was under the impression that art deco bottles were made in the 20s. This glenshaw mark has been in use since 1932. I found that interesting. I wonder how late some art deco bottles were made?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 11, 2020)

I've seen so-called "Deco" soda bottles from the 1950's.  Some companies never went the ACL direction.  Regardless, ACL use didn't start until the late 1930's, so most Deco's are probably more from the 1930's than the 1920's.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah I usually think of decos as having their heyday in the 30s.  I've seen them used much later than that, I can think of at least one style deco bottle that was still being produced in the 60s.


----------

